# What is MFC stands for?



## alie (Jan 13, 2012)

http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r230002

What is MFC stands for?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 13, 2012)

Merge From Current


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Handbook: FreeBSD Glossary; MFC


----------



## xibo (Jan 14, 2012)

Microsoft Foundation Classes


----------



## freethread (Jan 14, 2012)

xibo said:
			
		

> Microsoft Foundation Classes



I think to this too when see that acronym (ATL3/WTL much better)


----------

